

T-Mobile Galaxy S2 with Android 4.0 is the first with IPv6 support - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/130875-t-mobile-galaxy-s2-with-android-4-0-is-the-first-with-ipv6-support

======
skystorm
First _branded_ phone on T-Mobile with IPv6.

Also, the HTC One S has been available on T-Mo for a few days now; it's
running ICS and should thus support IPv6. Wouldn't that make it the first
branded IPv6-capable phone?

Edit: As noted below, the software on the One S does indeed not support IPv6
as of now.

~~~
wmf
The One S may have an IPv6-hating baseband; apparently this is a very common
reason why phones cannot be upgraded to support v6 in software.

~~~
skystorm
It seems the hardware is willing, but some proprietary software part is weak:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!msg/tmoipv6beta...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!msg/tmoipv6beta/UZI9ib52U6M/dDF91rXcfWMJ)

------
astro1138
Wait, you can switch between IPv4 & IPv6 APNs? Do you get NAT-ted IPv4 in the
IPv6 one at all?

~~~
p1mrx
The data connection only supports one protocol at a time, so it's IPv6-only.
T-Mobile provides a NAT64/DNS64 gateway which generates an IPv6 address for
every domain you query.

This works in most cases, unless you have an app that doesn't understand IPv6,
or a site that uses raw IPv4 literals instead of DNS.

------
c0un7d0wn
confirmed working with galaxy nexus too

------
gonzo
because iOS hasn't had this for years.

~~~
revelation
IPv6 over WLAN is no problem, that can be entirely done on the application
processor. Everything mobile however has to go through the baseband processor,
an extra subsystem with propietary software doing propietary protocols.
Communicaton between baseband and application processor is very limited, and
to this day happens mostly over a serial line speaking as AT modem.

------
revelation
I don't see how IPv6 on mobile data helps anyone but law enforcement and your
mobile provider. Keeping smartphones behind a NAT (that can still speak IPv6
to the outside world if it were inclined to do so) and avoiding the baseband
turmoil seems like a winning strategy.

~~~
jauer
You realize that v6 with a public IP vs v4 behind NAT on mobile data makes no
difference for law enforcement, right? Carrier NAT keeps a record of who was
using what ports when so they can trace it out.

~~~
revelation
And who exactly keeps remote ports in his apache log?

